# Is my 400w PSU enough for my RX 580?



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello, this is my first post here at the TPU forums,

I have recently bought an used (probably mining) RX 580, and I currently have a dell prebuilt pc (optiplex 990) with an i7 2600, 3 4gb sticks of ddr3 ram, 2 3.5inch 7.2krpm HDD's, and an EVGA GTX 650 Ti 2gb  (Been running this for the past 2 years with my current PSU) (think its an SC version.)

I currently have this EVGA 400w PSU (https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Warranty-Power-Supply-100-N1-0400-L1/dp/B00LV8TZAG,) which has both 6+2pin and 6pin PCIe power connectors. And I was wondering if it would be okay to run all these components (not the 650 Ti but the RX 580) with this PSU? Would there be any problems?


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## DrakeFrst (Jan 24, 2020)

650 TI's nominal maximum is 110w, RX 580 is almost twice that (around 190). 650TI is 6pin, 580 is 6+8 pin. I'd definitely upgrade, 400 is too low in my opinion for a stable system with this hardware. 550 is good enough, 650w (something like RM650x from corsair) is perfect.


----------



## Remeca (Jan 24, 2020)

580 is pretty power hungry, I wouldn't try running it on any 400w PSU, let alone one of EVGAs worst units. It might work, and if it doesn't, it probably won't do any damage, but why risk it? Buy a new quality 450W PSU minimum, imo.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 24, 2020)

It's "capable" of powering your specs with the RX580 but if it was me, I would start saving for a new solid PSU sooner rather then later






						EVGA 400 N1 Power Supply – Page 6 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 24, 2020)

I wouldn't risk it, when psu gos bang thay tend to take other things with them. a 550wpsu would be the lowest id feel safe a 600w would be better as long as its a tidy make "corsair, seasonic ect.


----------



## 64K (Jan 24, 2020)

You will probably be alright if that PSU is a Quality PSU (which I don't know anything about that model). I would be more comfortable with a quality 500 watt PSU though.

This measurement was taken using a high end overclocked CPU










And also depends on which RX 580 model you are looking at. Some of the overclocked models use more watts than others.


Edit: That's a pretty low score from jonnyguru that dirtyferret posted a link to in post #5
I don't think I would try it with that PSU having seen that review.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am getting ready to plop an exmining 580 into a mini-itx 3700x build that currently has a 450w.  I am likely going to swap it out for the 600 because I have it sitting there as well.  However, I'm lazy and don't really feel like pulling apart the system with the 600 in it.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks to everybody for the quick replies,

I just got out of my computer maintenance class, and my teacher was kind enough to give me a 500w PSU (Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W - RS-500-PCAR-A3,) but turns out the psu doesnt have an 8pin connector, only a 6pin :'(


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> Thanks to everybody for the quick replies,
> 
> I just got out of my computer maintenance class, and my teacher was kind enough to give me a 500w PSU (Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W - RS-500-PCAR-A3,) but turns out the psu doesnt have an 8pin connector, only a 6pin :'(


Use molex->pci-e adapter which you can get cheap for like 1-2$/eur.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

Would that provide the full power requirement for the card?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> Would that provide the full power requirement for the card?



You could probably find a 6 to 8pin adapter too.  Cleaner looking.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

pretty sure 6pin to 8pin wouldn’t work since 6pin does 75w and 8pin does 150w

found this adapter https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312839009132 seems okay I guess ‍


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> pretty sure 6pin to 8pin wouldn’t work since 6pin does 75w and 8pin does 150w
> 
> found this adapter https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312839009132 seems okay I guess ‍♀



You will also not want to try to pull 150w from a molex.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 24, 2020)

you may find that running it on that 500W PSU may have problems maintaining enough current seeing as it's only 18A on either the 12V1 or 12V2 lines I know they state the card is only 185W TDP but I've seen mine pull 220W while gaming


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 24, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> I wouldn't risk it, when psu gos bang thay tend to take other things with them.


While possible, that is pretty rare these days - especially with PSUs from major makers like EVGA. The more likely scenario is the PSU will simply stop outputting voltage. That's certainly what is supposed to happen when a PSU fails. Of course, that assumes it is not other wise damaged. 

@elpapimejor - I agree with dirtyferret and that 400W EVGA is adequate - but just barely. Since it is rare for the CPU, GPU, all drives, fans, RAM, and motherboard to pull maximum power at the exact same time, it is unlikely you will over load that PSU. But you are still pushing it. It is likely you will be running that PSU near capacity much of the time and if your case cooling is not providing lots of cool air flowing through the case, that PSU may be running pretty warm most of the time. That in itself is not bad, but could mean the PSU's fan is running near full speed - and maximum loudness - much of the time too. And I hate fan noise. 

This heat issue will be compounded if your ambient (room) temperatures are high where you are too. 

A nice 550 - 650W PSU (and I like EVGA SuperNova or Seasonic Gold supplies) would be plenty big giving you enough headroom for future upgrades while not stressing the supply thus allowing the PSU fan to run much slower (or even off) and thus much quieter too. Did I mention I hate fan noise?


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

So, if I run the card on the 400w PSU for lets say about 3-6 months (While i get money for a new one) I should be okay


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> So, if I run the card on the 400w PSU for lets say about 3-6 months (While i get money for a new one) I should be okay



No one has a crystal ball but likely.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> So, if I run the card on the 400w PSU for lets say about 3-6 months (While i get money for a new one) I should be okay


Just don't overclock it or your cpu in fact if you wanted to err on the side of caution, you could undervolt and clock it down to around 1250mhz core and it would probably only pull around 160w whilst still giving you nearly the same performance and putting less of a strain on your psu for peace of mind


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> So, if I run the card on the 400w PSU for lets say about 3-6 months (While i get money for a new one) I should be okay


Yeah, no crystal ball here. For normal computer use (surfing the net, updating social media, creating emails and Word documents, viewing videos, etc.), and assuming you have good case cooling (to include decent ambient temps) and you keep the interior clean of heat trapping dust, then heat and power should not be an issue. 

But if you start really taxing the computer, then it is anyone's guess. 

Of course, to be safe, the wise option might just be to stick with the GTX 650 Ti until you get your new PSU.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 24, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> the wise option might just be to stick with the GTX 650 Ti until you get your new PSU.


^^*This*^^
I would plug the mining card in to see if it works, then pull it out and save it for when you can properly power it.

*Edit:*
Consider that the PSU is the cornerstone, (or foundation if you will) for any PC build. Getting a quality PSU means years of trouble-free use out of it.
Whenever I build a PC, I usually buy the PSU a few months before I plan to build. I choose a little more power than what I'll need, and I choose a brand that I know is made well.
I like Seasonic branded PSUs the best. I've had the least problems over the years with them. I have some EVGA units and they've been good for me as well.

Years ago I had a PSU fail in my computer. When it died, I lost my motherboard, memory, GPUs (two of them), and a sound card. Most of what I lost was only a few months old, and I couldn't replace it for a few months. The only RMA that worked out of all of those components was the GSKill RAM. everything else was a total loss.
It was an Antec brand unit that did me in, and I've never looked to them for anything again.

I can't stress this enough.
Spend the money on a high-quality PSU that has a little extra juice to cover your future upgrades as well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> It's "capable" of powering your specs with the RX580 but if it was me, I would start saving for a new solid PSU sooner rather then later
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Basically this.

Would that power supply run the RX580?  Probably.  Would I trust it to power my computer?  No, I wouldn't put that PSU in any computer.

Decent power supplies are cheap these days, but replacing your entire computer because your dodgy power supply died and took everything in your computer with it isn't cheap.



Bill_Bright said:


> While possible, that is pretty rare these days - especially with PSUs from major makers like EVGA. The more likely scenario is the PSU will simply stop outputting voltage. That's certainly what is supposed to happen when a PSU fails. Of course, that assumes it is not other wise damaged.



You'd hope, but this thing has been costed down to the point that is doesn't even PFC.  When I see a unit that is so cheaply made it doesn't have PFC and can't even get past 80% efficiency, I don't really trust it has a proper OCP circuit or other protection circuits.  I just don't trust them, eVGA name or not.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

64K said:


> You will probably be alright if that PSU is a Quality PSU (which I don't know anything about that model). I would be more comfortable with a quality 500 watt PSU though.
> 
> This measurement was taken using a high end overclocked CPU
> 
> ...



Just grab a Seasonic or Super Flower based 550 Watt or higher, EVGA have them or just look for a Seasonic Unit.

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm, max current draw is 30 Amperes


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 24, 2020)

pretty much enough, 400w, but such low quality psu im not sure how long it can stand that rx570, make sure to pay for known brand psu oke


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

I just bought an 2x molex to 8pin to use it with the 500w unit my teacher gave me (http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/legacy-psu/extreme-power-plus-500w.html)


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 24, 2020)

Too much people suggest higher wattage but not enough look at amperage on rails.  For exemple I have a 350 watts with higher amps on 12v than my Thermaltake 430w.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 24, 2020)

While that is not a top tier EVGA, I would not call it a "low quality" PSU.


----------



## 64K (Jan 24, 2020)

I wouldn't use a 6 pin to 8 pin adapter. iirc the 6 pin has 4 power wires and 2 grounds and the 8 pin has 4 power wires and 4 grounds so technically the 6 pin can deliver the power of a 8 pin and that's why the adapters exist but the 6 pin would be out of spec using it as an adapter for a 8 pin.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 24, 2020)

many moons ago I had one of those molex to 8pin on a r9 card think it was a msi 390X and the adapter melted and caught fire, the psu was old but 750watt , every thing still worked when i  got another psu with the proper gpu power leads but it was enough to put me off using the adapters again.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> I just bought an 2x molex to 8pin to use it with the 500w unit my teacher gave me (http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/legacy-psu/extreme-power-plus-500w.html)


I hope that it works out well for you.


----------



## spectatorx (Jan 24, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> many moons ago I had one of those molex to 8pin on a r9 card think it was a msi 390X and the adapter melted and caught fire, the psu was old but 750watt , every thing still worked when i  got another psu with the proper gpu power leads but it was enough to put me off using the adapters again.


That's a horror story. I on the other hand have opposite experiences. Personally i was using such adapters with multiple cards (hd3850, hd6850, hd7790) on various quality of PSUs (nonames, ocz 80+ bronze), same goes for my friends and customers, nobody never had any issues with it, adapters were working fine.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 24, 2020)

I know  people who has used them with no problems too but as the saying gos "once bitten twice shy" at my age the one thing ive learned is not to tempt fate because what could happen can happen bro. the thing was I didn't buy the adapter it was the one what come with the card in the box.


----------



## SlayerJC (Jan 24, 2020)

I use the adapter on my r9 280x for years and never had a problem.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 24, 2020)

Go big or go home and play with yourself, while watching your 'puter go pooof & turn into a smoldering black pile of poo goo... hehehehe 

But seriously, a 550-650w mid-teir model should give you plently of juice, and allow for some mild overclocking *OR* slight upgrades here & there (but not both together).... I'd recommend a Seasonic or similar unit...


----------



## Ware (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like two rails, 18 amps each.
I just hope your not putting everything on to one rail.
18amp x 12volt = 216 watt
I think a 580 goes like about 170-200ish watts?
Might be pushing your luck...


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> Looks like two rails, 18 amps each.
> I just hope your not putting everything on to one rail.
> 18amp x 12volt = 216 watt
> I think a 580 goes like about 170-200ish watts?
> Might be pushing your luck...



typically on these old ATX12V spec units the first rail (it's actually just a split of one rail) is for the CPU and the second handles everything else including the 6/8 pin pcie power connector to the video card.


----------



## damric (Jan 24, 2020)

IF you stay within stock settings of the RX 580 and i7 it might work.

My RX 570 breaks my 550W Super Flower Golden Green if I push maximum overclocks on everything. My 650W LEADEXII has no problem though.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

I doubt I’ll overclock it since it was already used for mining

so I just switched the EVGA psu for the cooler master I got from my teacher and now the pc won’t start up.

I switched it back to the EVGA one and it wouldn’t turn on either.

Then I switched the EVGA one to the original dell one and it wouldn’t turn on either, but if I held the diagnostics button on the dell psu, the fans would start spinning but no signal.

now I’m scared that something just got shorted and fkd


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 24, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> now I’m scared that something just got shorted and fkd



Did the teacher like you?   

On a serious note, without knowing if that PSU was any good, it is possible.  However, you would likely smell that electronic ghost that was just given.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 24, 2020)

We tested it before he gave it to me (multimeter, all outputs including molexes, cpu, and every single pin in the 20+4pin connector)

The prebuilt is an optiplex 990 and i've had similar problems before but was easily fixed with a memory reseat or just unplugging the 20+4pin connector, waiting 5 mins and plugging it back in


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2020)

That "500" watt CM PSU can only provide 360 watts of 12V, but on 2 18A rails.  The EGVA that you have provides 360 watts on a single 12V rail.  The EVGA is a better PSU.  That CM unit is a design from the Pentium III days!


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> So, if I run the card on the 400w PSU for lets say about 3-6 months (While i get money for a new one) I should be okay


As other said, no one really knows what will happen. To give you a perspective, my system with a 580 when gaming was drawing 300~320Watt avg and had some peaks up to 350~360W. The gaming draw of my CPU is around 45-50W.
Typically RX580 draws 150~190W depending the game.

Your next new PSU should be at least a nice 550W.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

I guess the cm unit killed my pc? I already tried everything and all i get is a single flash of an orange light and then it powercycles


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> I guess the cm unit killed my pc? I already tried everything and all i get is a single flash of an orange light and then it powercycles


So now you‘ve learned the lesson that a quality PSU is important.


----------



## Deleted member 193706 (Jan 25, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> I guess the cm unit killed my pc? I already tried everything and all i get is a single flash of an orange light and then it powercycles


unplug everything (24pin ATX/ 4/8PIN CPU, front panel wiring, and reseat CU/RAM/GPU and try again, sometimes these things happen


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2020)

r9370 said:


> unplug everything (24pin ATX/ 4/8PIN CPU, front panel wiring, and reseat CU/RAM/GPU and try again, sometimes these things happen


I'd even pull the GPU, but there shouldn't be a reason to reseat the CPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2020)

If it's a quality unit, then it's enough. I've ran R9 290 with 430W without problems.

Would absolutely undervolt it though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pull everything out of case, inspect the back of board for damage, inspect cpu for damage, ram, gpu, atx connectors, put on non conductive table, elevate motherboard with non metallic/foil box. Clean all pcie and ram slots with a co2 duster or electronic grade contact cleaner, spray gently the lga socket or zif pga socket.

Hook up only motherboard with cpu, ram, gpu, keyboard, mouse, monitor and verify it reaches post screen, if it does then hook up the hdd/ssd, then other drives.

When hooking up components the psu must be switched off.

The SuperFlower Should be able to handle the GPU...


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

Just finished doing what eidaraman just said but still, power light flashes and fans rotate for about a second or two and then it restarts/power cycles


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Your board is screwed. Even with the good EVGA?

Have you tried a old gpu?

What about a clear cmos?

Tried with 1 ram stick only?

Hook monitor straight to motherboard and do a clear cmos before booting


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

Using old EVGA rn, tried with only one stick, no gpu and with gpu, and cleared cmos about 3 times already, nothing at all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Switch ram stick then try in another slot.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

motherboard seems okay though, I plugged in the old dell psu and it has a self test button in the back, when I press it, all fans on the motherboard start functioning properly as long as I hold the buttom


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

If not do not use the cm psu and upgrade the board, cpu, ram.



elpapimejor said:


> motherboard seems okay though, I plugged in the old dell psu and it has a self test button in the back, when I press it, all fans on the motherboard start functioning properly as long as I hold the buttom



But you have no display right?


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

Just tried all three sticks of ram I have on each one of the slots, still no luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Just because self test button claims it is ok is a false indication. If it doesnt boot from monitor hooked to motherboard it is screwed.

Check the osd settings and verify what video input you are on...


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

Nope, no display


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

At this rate the cm psu screwed up the mobo.

Time to consider upgrading.

Suggest a Ryzen 3600.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m on vga, but it’s like the pc doesn’t boot up when I press the case button, only fans spin for a second then it reboot


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> I’m on vga, but it’s like the pc doesn’t boot up when I press the case button, only fans spin for a second then it reboot



The board is screwed see my last message above


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 27, 2020)

I don’t really have enough money right now to upgrade and I’m jobless(17 but looking for one)

I kinda find it hard to believe that the board is dead because when I press the test button on the dell psu, everything comes on,case fans(plugged into mobo,) cpu fan, and also the 650 ti fan turns on as well


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> I don’t really have enough money right now to upgrade and I’m jobless(17 but looking for one)
> 
> I kinda find it hard to believe that the board is dead because when I press the test button on the dell psu, everything comes on,case fans(plugged into mobo,) cpu fan, and also the 650 ti fan turns on as well



You are likely triggering different circuits and unfortunately, you are likely pc-less.  I would ask your teacher to help you troubleshoot.

The chances of wrecking the board via ESD or the like is not none.


----------



## damric (Jan 27, 2020)

Unplug the front panel headers and try starting it by shorting the pins with a screwdriver. This will rule out a bad case switch.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 27, 2020)

damric said:


> Unplug the front panel headers and try starting it by shorting the pins with a screwdriver. This will rule out a bad case switch.


Since it’s a prebuilt optiplex there aren’t any pinouts online for me to test that out, but, if I unplug the front panel i/o plug from the header and then switch the PSU on, the pc starts power cycling



moproblems99 said:


> You are likely triggering different circuits and unfortunately, you are likely pc-less.  I would ask your teacher to help you troubleshoot.
> 
> The chances of wrecking the board via ESD or the like is not none.


Taking the pc to the class tomorrow for him to help me troubleshoot a little bit more


----------



## Remeca (Jan 28, 2020)

How did that go?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 28, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> Just finished doing what eidaraman just said but still, power light flashes and fans rotate for about a second or two and then it restarts/power cycles


"Throw it the gutter and go buy another" - eazy-e


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 28, 2020)

Remeca said:


> How did that go?


Looks like I killed it with ESD, since the PSU worked perfectly in another bench he had.


----------



## damric (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh no, that's the 25'C model. Look at the sticker.

One of the worst units ever made. Unless your are blasting cold air into it, it's just waiting to die. Who would bother selling a PSU that only works up to ambient temperature?

Actually it's one of the only popular brand name PSUs worse than the original Corsair CX rated for 30'C. At least they finally revised that PoS.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 28, 2020)

damric said:


> Oh no, that's the 25'C model. Look at the sticker.
> 
> One of the worst units ever made. Unless your are blasting cold air into it, it's just waiting to die. Who would bother selling a PSU that only works up to ambient temperature?
> 
> Actually it's one of the only popular brand name PSUs worse than the original Corsair CX rated for 30'C. At least they finally revised that PoS.


Wait, you're talking about the CM Unit? Or the EVGA unit?


----------



## damric (Jan 28, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> Wait, you're talking about the CM Unit? Or the EVGA unit?




The 400W EVGA. See the the sticker 







Those bastards. They sell good stuff like the LEADEX and then sell turds like this using brand trickery.


----------



## elpapimejor (Jan 28, 2020)

damric said:


> The 400W EVGA. See the the sticker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it like, i've ran this PSU for over two years now and ive had no problems at all, i guess the cooler is doing its job pretty well then?

What do you think about the CM unit though? I got the RX 580 yesterday and I tested it in my teacher's test bench on that PSU (CM) with a 2x molex to a single 8pin and it worked perfectly, ran cod bo3 max settings in 1080p and it stayed cool at 99% usage for about 25-30 mins


----------



## freeagent (Jan 28, 2020)

AMD says 500w..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2020)

The sad thing is that you should never have swapped PSU's.  The EVGA is a better, more modern design, even with its thermal limits.  One of my basic rules for PSU's is: If it doesn't have the connections that you need, for the main parts of the system, don't use it.  In most cases, adapters are trying to make up for an inadequate design.

I encourage you to watch this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jonnyguru-talks-about-power-supplies.261018/

My response to @damric :  You're hammering the EVGA unit because you know what it's short coming are.  Can you find the same openness from CM?
The EVGA unit passed on jonnyguru


> Folks, this is the very bottom of the barrel for EVGA, and I still couldn’t kill it. This is the worst performing unit you can buy from them, and it’s still good enough to do some really impressive stuff like survive temperatures it’s really not supposed to. And how nice is it that they aren’t hiding that 25 degrees rating in the first place? Honesty in a company is a very attractive thing, says I.


The CM unit failed (way back in 2009) on https://web.archive.org/web/2010011...2009/02/16/entry_level_power_supply_roundup/2

About how many watts you need:  Your PC is "modern", power wise.  Almost everything runs of of 12 volts on today's systems and there's even talk of moving to 12 volt only PSU's.  So your system has a 95 watt TDP Intel CPU that can't be overclocked, so you can take that TDP = watts used.  Then the RX580, which you don't mention what model, but if we go with 200 watts, you still have, out of the 360 watts on the 12 volt rail on the EVGA, 65 watts for everything else.  Please note that outside of benchmarking, the chance of having both the CPU and GPU hitting their peak power consumption numbers at the same time is very slim, so that 65 watt number is really conservative.

Please don't overlook this:  Both the EVGA and CM PSU's are rated for 360 watts on the 12 volt rail, but EVGA rates their PSU 100 watts lower than does CM.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 28, 2020)

> This is Guru3D's generic power supply recommendation for the series:
> 
> *AMD Radeon RX 570 - *On your average system the card requires you to have a 450 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> *AMD Radeon RX 580 - *On your average system the card requires you to have a 500 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> If you are going to overclock GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina.


----------



## damric (Jan 28, 2020)

I wouldn't be caught dead putting either of those 2 PSUs in any of my builds, and I wouldn't use one for a customer's build either. I've had to replace way too many of them. Most people that spend $25 for a PSU also likely have crap airflow, probably just one 80mm exhaust fan. Then they put a graphics card in and boom.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 28, 2020)

@John Naylor , Really?  So the 500 watt CM will work for him but the 400 watt EVGA won't, even though the CM unit failed its testing while the EVGA did not?  Seriously?  By that reasoning, a HANTOL ATX 900W would be better!

Can I please get people to understand that the manufacturer's stated wattage rating of a PSU is far less important than its actual 12 volt output at a rated temperature?  For the good PSU's that we recommend here on TPU, most of them have very similar 12 volt capacities and manufacturer's stated wattage rating.  Look at that EVGA.  It;s rated for 360 watts for 12 volts and an over all rating of 400 watts.  A Seasonic S12III 550 watt is rated for 546 watts on it's 12 volt rail.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 28, 2020)

I did use a cheapo Thermaltake TRS 450W PSU with my current system for like ~6 months until I bought a new PSU. _'Thermaltake PSU was a leftover from my old low power i3+gtx 950 system where it was fine'_

It did work and it was stable but once both GPU and CPU was stressed enough _'like any modern game really' _the PSU fan ramped up and the noise was way too much for my taste so it had to be replaced.

Even tried it with a Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme RX 580 for a day when I had that card borrowed and it still worked but at that point the fan noise was worrying me.


----------



## damric (Jan 28, 2020)

If you are not an electronics technician, a good indication of the quality of a PSU is the warranty and the temperature rating. A temperature rating of 25-30'c means there is no way in hell this should be used in a gaming computer. A warranty of 2 years tells me that the company itself finds this product to be a risk. For the electronics technicians, those 2 specs also indicate that there are cheap capacitors that the dielectric will evaporate out, and within 2 years time it will no longer be filtering properly. DC output that should look like this -------- will look like this ~~~~~~ and wreak havok on your whole system until it kills itself or the rest of your computer. This will happen a lot faster when under higher temperatures because of the dielectric evaporation. Time and temperature...the enemies of cheap shitty PSUs.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> It did work and it was stable but once both GPU and CPU was stressed enough _'like any modern game really' _the PSU fan ramped up and the noise was way too much for my taste so it had to be replaced.



I dunno my 3900x would like to have a word with you.  It usually sits at less than 20%.  Sometimes even less.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 28, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I dunno my 3900x would like to have a word with you.  It usually sits at less than 20%.  Sometimes even less.



For example Far Cry 5 did put enough stress on my system that I could hear the PSU fan noise trough my headset and this happened unless I was playing old/potato games.

I also have my FPS capped btw so no extra stress on my system for no reason either.

With my current PSU its dead silent _'Fan that is'_,thats why I went overkill with this 650W cause I wanted to be sure that this wont happen cause it was really annoying me.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> For example Far Cry 5 did put enough stress on my system that I could hear the PSU fan noise trough my headset and this happened unless I was playing old/potato games.
> 
> I also have my FPS capped btw so no extra stress on my system for no reason either.
> 
> With my current PSU its dead silent _'Fan that is'_,thats why I went overkill with this 650W cause I wanted to be sure that this wont happen cause it was really annoying me.



I was more so commenting on the any modern game will load the GPU and PSU.  That statement is only true if you a have a potato for a CPU.  Maybe a sweet potato.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 28, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I was more so commenting on the any modern game will load the GPU and PSU.  That statement is only true if you a have a potato for a CPU.  Maybe a sweet potato.



Well I generally just shared my personal experience with a rather cheap 450W PSU combined with an RX 570 and a 580 since thats what the topic was about.

In my case thats what happened so personally I would avoid using a 400W PSU with a 580,maybe a 570 if its a decent unit unlike what I had previously.

I know the first gen Ryzens are aging but I still wouldn't call my 1600x a potato CPU just yet.

Also that part doesn't really matter anyway since it was the total power draw under gaming load that was too much for my old PSU and it ramped up the Fan speed. 
It started to happen as soon as I put the RX 570 in my system,even with undervolting that PSU could barely handle it.
I knew that this card will draw fairly more power than my GTX 950 I just did not expect my PSU to react this badly.


----------



## elpapimejor (Feb 1, 2020)

Yup, turns out the mobo was fried, ordered another one on eBay (only 20$) and its working like a charm.

Don’t have any thermal paste rn, so using toothpaste but getting some from my teacher tomorrow.

The RX 580 wouldn’t fit in the case because the fking Sata cables are in the way, so I got some angled ones and and pushed it in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

elpapimejor said:


> Yup, turns out the mobo was fried, ordered another one on eBay (only 20$) and its working like a charm.
> 
> Don’t have any thermal paste rn, so using toothpaste but getting some from my teacher tomorrow.
> 
> The RX 580 wouldn’t fit in the case because the fking Sata cables are in the way, so I got some angled ones and and pushed it in there.



Are you using the evga psu?


----------



## elpapimejor (Feb 2, 2020)

For now, yes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Keep it


----------

